# May I request your thoughts and prayers?



## Gaer (Jan 18, 2022)

I know some of you on here have the sweetest, kindest souls and for those who believe thoughts are things 
and prayer can be felt and heard, I'm asking for your help, please.
This is my Son, Andre.  He lives thousands of miles from me , alone, and has contracted a rather severe case of Omicron.
Of course, he tells me "Don't worry, Mom!"  If you're a Mom, well, You know you can't do that.
He has terrible muscular pain all over his body with  other symptoms  and is trying to  force himself to work.  (He's a graphic artist)
It's painful and lingering.  He is usually so healthy , strong and full of life!  He was vaccinated, but.
Look, I know a lot of people are hurting too or even worse but even one simple little prayer will help so much!
I believe SO STRONGLY in focused, deeply felt prayer!


For those of you who pray, would you please pray for him?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear this Gaer, you are both in my thoughts and prayers, stay strong and keep us up to date on Andres  progress


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2022)

On my prayer list Gaer.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 18, 2022)

Wren, and Pappy!  Thank you!  
Wren, So glad you're back on the forum!


----------



## rgp (Jan 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear of this Gaer ....... I'm not a religious man ......... but my best wishes for a complete & speedy recovery are sent to you and your son Andre for sure.

Please keep us apprised of his progress.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 18, 2022)

Dear @Gaer, so sorry to hear that your son Andre has Omicron! Putting him in my prayers, and wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 18, 2022)

My thoughts are with you and your son.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2022)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mike (Jan 18, 2022)

Thoughts, prayers and some healing heading his way.

Mike.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 18, 2022)

Prayers on the way.......don


----------



## Knight (Jan 18, 2022)

As rgp I'm not a religious man. However I'm wishing your son a return to good health & relief now from suffering the pain & discomfort of the virus.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your son.


----------



## Jace (Jan 18, 2022)

May his good health be restored quickly.

(P.S..Good looking guy!)


----------



## Mandee (Jan 18, 2022)

May God bless you both and may your son recover soon.


----------



## old medic (Jan 18, 2022)

Carolina Mountain MOJO out to the young man.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 18, 2022)

Good forum to post paryer's on,  https://www.christianforums.com/forums/prayer-wall.10/


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I know some of you on here have the sweetest, kindest souls and for those who believe thoughts are things
> and prayer can be felt and heard, I'm asking for your help, please.
> This is my Son, Andre.  He lives thousands of miles from me , alone, and has contracted a rather severe case of Omicron.
> Of course, he tells me "Don't worry, Mom!"  If you're a Mom, well, You know you can't do that.
> ...


Absolutely.  and will say a prayer for you, too, Gaer.  Hang in there!!!


----------



## Remy (Jan 18, 2022)

Thinking of you.


----------



## bingo (Jan 18, 2022)

Of course hon.....i  will


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I know some of you on here have the sweetest, kindest souls and for those who believe thoughts are things
> and prayer can be felt and heard, I'm asking for your help, please.
> This is my Son, Andre.  He lives thousands of miles from me , alone, and has contracted a rather severe case of Omicron.
> Of course, he tells me "Don't worry, Mom!"  If you're a Mom, well, You know you can't do that.
> ...



Done.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and hope your son gets stronger  and healthier day by day,


----------



## Gaer (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh!  I'm OVERWHELMED at you thoughts and prayers, guys!  Never expected a response like this!
@Knight and @rgp, I'm not religious either but I am spiritual!
@Jace:  he's single and with a personality THROUGH THE ROOF! BTW!

You guys, I'm fine!  I'm all right!  Andre can use any prayers or strong thoughts you can send him though!
Bless your hearts!  You folks are so wonderful!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 18, 2022)

going out for Andre's quick recovery.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Love is in the air, may be breathe bountiful.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2022)

Done, Gaer. May your beautiful son recover quickly!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2022)

Positive thoughts and my form of prayer for your Andre @Gaer


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2022)

Said a prayer  for him and you too.  I really hope he fully recovers.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh, Gaer, so sorry, my thoughts and hopes are with you.


----------



## Jules (Jan 18, 2022)

Adding my strong thoughts for Andre.  Take care of yourself too, Gaer.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

Definitely praying for your son and you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm sending good vibes.

Also, advice, in case nobody's mentioned it....to help with the body aches and fatigue, tell him to take at least 200 mcg of vit-K, 100 mcg (or 4000 iu) of vit-D3, 400mg Magnesium, and 2.4 mcg of vit-B12.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 18, 2022)

@Gaer ........My deepest prayers and thoughts are with you and your son, Andre.
Hope for the strongest strength, and for recovery.
I’m sad for the distance you are apart from each other, I know your hearts are together and close.
Andre......please recover soon.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

For your son.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 18, 2022)

*Joining with all, when two or more gathered in His Name, so shall it be.

 Much Love to you Dear Mother...*


----------



## Joe Smith (Jan 18, 2022)

done.


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't pray, but I will keep him (and you, of course) in my thoughts.  Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm sending good vibes.
> 
> Also, advice, in case nobody's mentioned it....to help with the body aches and fatigue, tell him to take at least 200 mcg of vit-K, 100 mcg (or 4000 iu) of vit-D3, 400mg Magnesium, and 2.4 mcg of vit-B12.


Oh!  Thank you!  He takes multiple vitamins and says that Advil helps for an hour or so.  But, I will tell him this!
He can't die, can he?
he CAN'T can he?
I looked on-line and get no info or mixed messages!  
Your suggestion is WONDERFUL!!!  Thank you SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 18, 2022)

Bless your hearts!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  Thank you!  He takes multiple vitamins and says that Advil helps for an hour or so.  But, I will tell him this!
> He can't die, can he?
> he CAN'T can he?
> I looked on-line and get no info or mixed messages!
> Your suggestion is WONDERFUL!!!  Thank you SO MUCH!!!


No, hon, he'll be fine within a couple weeks. But along with the supplements, he needs to sleep whenever he feels the need, so also tell him not to push himself. Healing is optimal during sleep.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 18, 2022)

Hoping for the best, a fast recovery for Andre!


----------



## Devi (Jan 18, 2022)

Positive thoughts for your son and you.

In addition to the vitamins, Quercetin is quite wonderful. We got it "just in case"; then I tried it, and -wow!- even though I didn't feel bad, it was amazing how much better I felt. Like it was fixing things in my body. Who knew?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I know some of you on here have the sweetest, kindest souls and for those who believe thoughts are things
> and prayer can be felt and heard, I'm asking for your help, please.
> This is my Son, Andre.  He lives thousands of miles from me , alone, and has contracted a rather severe case of Omicron.
> Of course, he tells me "Don't worry, Mom!"  If you're a Mom, well, You know you can't do that.
> ...


Done, I prayed for him and you.  Great expectations will come.  Believe.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 18, 2022)

Adding y'all to my daily prayers, Gaer.  Praying for a great recovery.  BTW, I just ordered my free covid testing kits from the government.  Website opened early today instead of tomorrow.


----------



## john19485 (Jan 18, 2022)

Prayed, hope all goes well.


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2022)

Prayers on the way @Gaer.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Definitely doing that, Gaer.
For your dear one, Andre.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2022)

Wishing Andre a complete recovery, sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 18, 2022)

sending hugs  for  you and warmest wishes for his speedy recovery


----------



## oldpop (Jan 18, 2022)

Positive thoughts focused on you and yours.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 18, 2022)

*A Prayer for Complete Healing*

May the One who was a source of blessing for our ancestors, bring blessings of healing upon Andre a healing of body and a healing of spirit. May those in whose care they are entrusted, be gifted with wisdom and skill, and those who surround them, be gifted with love and trust, openness and support in their care. And may they be healed along with all those who are in need. Blessed are You, Source of healing. Amen.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 18, 2022)

I understand exactly how you are feeling right now, like you my son lives a long way away, like you my son has covid, he is vaccinated, his wife tested negative but she has the symptoms. I feel totally inadequate as a mum because I cannot help in any way, only support from a distance. They are lucky to have support. 
We have to think positively, they are vaccinated which is a plus and will help them through this awful disease. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

All my positive energy heading towards Andre!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2022)

OMG Gaer! I'm so sorry to read that Omicron, which is supposed to be less severe, is affecting your son this way. I will certainly make Dua (special prayer) for him this morning and for you too.


----------



## suds00 (Jan 19, 2022)

Please accept my thoughts and prayers


----------



## caroln (Jan 19, 2022)

Big virtual hug for you and your son!  Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I understand exactly how you are feeling right now, like you my son lives a long way away, like you my son has covid, he is vaccinated, his wife tested negative but she has the symptoms. I feel totally inadequate as a mum because I cannot help in any way, only support from a distance. They are lucky to have support.
> We have to think positively, they are vaccinated which is a plus and will help them through this awful disease. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


Prayers for you and yours too, @RobinWren


----------



## Liberty (Jan 19, 2022)

Pappy said:


> On my prayer list Gaer.


Gaer...ditto for me.  Pray the best will come to him!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 19, 2022)

For Gaer, RobinWren and anyone who has an ill loved one who knows the loved one would want and  request the prayers, feel free to PM me and I'll have them put on the on line emergency/daily prayer list I host.  

They will remain on the list until the end of this month and may then be requested for the month of February, and/or as long as is needed. May God speed healing for all.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 19, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I understand exactly how you are feeling right now, like you my son lives a long way away, like you my son has covid, he is vaccinated, his wife tested negative but she has the symptoms. I feel totally inadequate as a mum because I cannot help in any way, only support from a distance. They are lucky to have support.
> We have to think positively, they are vaccinated which is a plus and will help them through this awful disease. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


Oh!  I'm so sorry!  Do you want to put his picture on here so people will be able to show the heavenly entities for whom they are praying?
Please do!  I know you are as scared for your Son as I am for mine!
My Son is all alone.  I'm helpless too, except to pray!
All these wonderful people on here FEELING the thoughts they're sending out can actually work miracles! 
The last thing we want is pity.  We need positive thoughts and prayers for our wonderful Sons!
You people are truly AMAZING!!!!!!  I thank you with all my heart!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 19, 2022)

Truly believe more things come by prayer than the world dreams of.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 19, 2022)

Well, He texted me today and HE IS FEELING BETTER!
The prayers REALLY WORK!
YOU DID IT!  ALL YOU WONDERFULPEOPLE DID THIS!
A few days ago he couldn't even walk across the room because he hurt so bad!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!  BLESS YOU!
YAHOO!
Now we must pray for RobinWren's Son!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, He texted me today and HE IS FEELING BETTER!
> The prayers REALLY WORK!
> YOU DID IT!  ALL YOU WONDERFULPEOPLE DID THIS!
> A few days ago he couldn't even walk across the room because he hurt so bad!
> ...


Thanks for the update Gaer, good to know he feels better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I understand exactly how you are feeling right now, like you my son lives a long way away, like you my son has covid, he is vaccinated, his wife tested negative but she has the symptoms. I feel totally inadequate as a mum because I cannot help in any way, only support from a distance. They are lucky to have support.
> We have to think positively, they are vaccinated which is a plus and will help them through this awful disease. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


I hope your son recovers soon and feels better Robin, he is in my thoughts.  Don't be too hard on yourself, you can't always be right by your children's side in life.  Take care....hugs.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 19, 2022)

Gaer,

Andre has my strongest prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 19, 2022)

I will say a little prayer for both of you tonight. 
Peace and Love.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you all so much for your kindness and prayers.  Gaer, I am so happy that your son is feeling better, I truly believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 19, 2022)

Great news Gaer. Will continue prayers for y'all.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 20, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I know some of you on here have the sweetest, kindest souls and for those who believe thoughts are things
> and prayer can be felt and heard, I'm asking for your help, please.
> This is my Son, Andre.  He lives thousands of miles from me , alone, and has contracted a rather severe case of Omicron.
> Of course, he tells me "Don't worry, Mom!"  If you're a Mom, well, You know you can't do that.
> ...


Done,  I will continue each day.


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Sending prayers and healing energy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 20, 2022)

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way, @Gaer


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2022)

Gaer, I add my prayers for you and your son.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 20, 2022)

*So wonderful when all join as one...in caring.
Such a special Forum, will continue....
We continue...with the Love 
No Other Love.....




*


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2022)

_Sending love, prayers, and healing thoughts to Gaer’s son, and Robin Wren’s son. _


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2022)

Gaer I just heard about your son today. I will be attending church this Sunday with Stinky and Kirin and we will be putting in a special prayer request for you and your son. May GOD Bless you both.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2022)

Just saw this post.  I'm so sorry that your son was ill and am glad to read he's on the mend.  

Sending prayers for full recoveries for @Gaer and @RobinWren's sons.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 21, 2022)

Many years ago I visited the isle of Iona., a very special place. They have a prayer circle in which I was interested and so Tuesday evening is designated as a special time for prayer. When people pray at this time wherever they may be, then these prayers are going all around the world. There is a website if any of you are interested.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, He texted me today and HE IS FEELING BETTER!
> The prayers REALLY WORK!
> YOU DID IT!  ALL YOU WONDERFULPEOPLE DID THIS!
> A few days ago he couldn't even walk across the room because he hurt so bad!
> ...


Glad to read this Gaer! I do believe in the power of prayer. Besides my friends here on SF, I also have some prayer warriors on Facebook that I turn to. I know you are so happy and relieved.


----------

